# DIAC status



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

I want to know from all Mar09 and Apr09 175 offshore applicants

1. Has some of their documents checklist status got set to "MET"
2. Has their main application status set to something other than "Processing commenced"
3. Have they got any indication which hints that sombody in DIAC has checked their application..
OR
4. Above all, has anybody got CO?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

HI MO

you wont relax, wont u 

why dont u check beupdate? it would have more ppl's status thn what u would get here..

You just applied, rest your horses.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

mpgrewal said:


> I want to know from all Mar09 and Apr09 175 offshore applicants
> 
> 1. Has some of their documents checklist status got set to "MET"
> 2. Has their main application status set to something other than "Processing commenced"
> ...



Point num 2, My status was changed from "Processing commenced" to Application being processed further". I am CSL 175 online.

26/04/2009 Application received - processing commenced 
26/04/2009 Application fee received 
06/05/2009 Application being processed further 

When did you applied?

Btw, no Mar09 - Apr09 applicant has got a CO as per http://www.editgrid.com/user/sanam/CSL_CO_tracker


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

hi anj-
I have learnt that relaxing or sleeping will make your CO late... I have read about instances when the DIAC just lost the applications or misunderstood them...I have read instances where MARA agents spoiled the whole application.. 
People have their applications scrapped just because the agent didn't know the IELTS was neccessary to be lodged within a week of application. Or they didn't reply to Form 1221 within expected timeframe, etc

Other reason is im bit free these days so spending more energy here 

manish,
I applied on 3rd may..just wanted to check what will come in future


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> HI MO
> 
> you wont relax, wont u
> 
> ...


You see Anj both MO and myself have applied recently (april end and may beginning) so we are bit excited...using forum aggressively and asking many questions...we will cool down with time...as waiting gets longer and longer :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

I was watching that CO tracker which manish linked above.. I was amazed to see how some Dec 08 175 HR country applicants have got visa also. Just within 5 months.. I know those peeps may be very lucky, but lets hope it may happen to us also.. Applied May 09 visa Dec 09 ..


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

no no, I am not asking u to slow down in the forum 

yes u do need to follow up, keep your eyes and ears open, use your mind, not act like those depending completely on teh agent but a visa takes time.. 

and trust me mp, ppl's applications were rejected/turned down because they left everything on the agent. in the end agents are humans too, prone to making mistakes.. we had a similar situation a while ago but instead of playing the blame game, we spoke, discussed, tried to mend things and it was done without wasting time on screaming etc.

I think I have this one problem of going too deep into what I am doing/getting into. I either stay away or I want to know everything, I dont like hanging in between, like i always tell ppl, a woman is either pregnant or she is not, there is nothing in between .. I have read so much, not in every field but mainly about my visa type, skill assessment that its more or less by heart now which helped me pointing out the mistake that my agent did..anyway tht is history..

go thru the timeline site, I am sure you will hear from the deptt. soon

cheers


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

mp its not only being lucky.. maybe they provided all documents that were needed, leaving no room fr doubt. there are people who feel too lazy to take references or to run around for any required document, those ppl's applications take forever since they hv to anyways run for the documents when the CO asks for them.

I guess I am in one of those writing modes today


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

mpgrewal said:


> hi anj-
> I have learnt that relaxing or sleeping will make your CO late... I have read about instances when the DIAC just lost the applications or misunderstood them...I have read instances where MARA agents spoiled the whole application..
> People have their applications scrapped just because the agent didn't know the IELTS was neccessary to be lodged within a week of application. Or they didn't reply to Form 1221 within expected timeframe, etc
> 
> ...


hello
i don't understand your "the agent didn't know the IELTS was neccessary to be lodged within a week of application"...here my application was lodged on 13 th december 2008. on that day the whole status was required..on 2009-01-20 my mara agent sent a PLE then DIAC gave me a full acknowledgement and in the letter they need the all except PCC. i have sent all docs within 28 days as they told me to do so.After that in 24.02.2009 my status has shown Application is being processed further...ut no sign of CO.....can you please explain my status according to your quote????


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

*hi*

this is macklon,

i have applied for visa subclass 175 on the 13th april 2009 and the application is received on the same date . It says that application is received by the department and processing of this application has commenced , till now there has been no change on the online application, i would like to know which as what u have applied for. i have applied for external auditor on the (CSL) list with the band score 7 and above in the all the component. waiting for any response from the DIAC , how come ur application status has changed so fast. even though u have applied after me. lit bit surprised.





















manish1980 said:


> Point num 2, My status was changed from "Processing commenced" to Application being processed further". I am CSL 175 online.
> 
> 26/04/2009 Application received - processing commenced
> 26/04/2009 Application fee received
> ...


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

mpgrewal said:


> I was watching that CO tracker which manish linked above.. I was amazed to see how some Dec 08 175 HR country applicants have got visa also. Just within 5 months.. I know those peeps may be very lucky, but lets hope it may happen to us also.. Applied May 09 visa Dec 09 ..


Hello
where did you find Dec 08 aplicant got visa??? CO allocation not means visa alloted....and we have heard sOME co go faster that they have taken some file of December. But the Diac's official Declaration that all December file will have CO before this financial years i mean b4 july........


----------



## jig21nesh (Mar 13, 2009)

Nazib said:


> Hello
> where did you find Dec 08 aplicant got visa??? CO allocation not means visa alloted....and we have heard sOME co go faster that they have taken some file of December. But the Diac's official Declaration that all December file will have CO before this financial years i mean b4 july........



Just have one more question.. Why DIAC doesnt provide the information about the current processing files? or status? so that atleast one can know about his/her time at least. 

Why there is so much confusion?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Jignesh if they start providing status to each and every application, there wud be furthr delays in the visa processing. the applications being processed is a huge number. the priority is processing applications, not giving status of the same.


----------



## jig21nesh (Mar 13, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Jignesh if they start providing status to each and every application, there wud be furthr delays in the visa processing. the applications being processed is a huge number. the priority is processing applications, not giving status of the same.


anj, 

my question is there is no clear cut statement from DIAC about the processing time. i agree that there are so many applications coming at their desk so they cant give exact time but still some hint or something in clear way.

For example recently they have made statement about CSL file is being processed and will be completed by May. this statement itself is confusing. what about candidate applied in Apr or may? 

I have seen so many questions in this forum itself where people are just asking about this including myself , and everyone of us is assuming . 

hope i am clear in my view


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

Nazib said:


> Hello
> where did you find Dec 08 aplicant got visa??? CO allocation not means visa alloted....and we have heard sOME co go faster that they have taken some file of December. But the Diac's official Declaration that all December file will have CO before this financial years i mean b4 july........



Nazib,
If you see that CSL CO tracker carefully, you'll see visa granted against 1 dec 08 person..
And forget that, I even know few Jan 09 CSL who got visa 2 days back. DIAC is working in its full capacity now to clear the queue..


----------



## Nazib (Oct 1, 2008)

mpgrewal said:


> Nazib,
> If you see that CSL CO tracker carefully, you'll see visa granted against 1 dec 08 person..
> And forget that, I even know few Jan 09 CSL who got visa 2 days back. DIAC is working in its full capacity now to clear the queue..


can you please gimme the name of csl co tracker??
i use the following two one

BEupdate - Timeline Spreadsheet for Australian Visa Applications
CSL CO tracker - Online Spreadsheets - EditGrid

i am very sorry to tell you that i donot find any visa allocation for dec 08 applicants in these two tracker and offcourse not me this tracker is seen by thousands of people


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

Hi Manish,

Congratulations. 

I am in the same boat. Did you get the email from DIAC asking Medical / PCC etc? 

also pls let me know if they provided you direct phone no & email address of your case officer.

Thanks,

Eva.


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

eva-usa said:


> Hi Manish,
> 
> Congratulations.
> 
> ...



No i have not got any email asking Medical/PCC. Infact I have applied very recently i.e 26th April ..so dont expect things to move so fast 

26/04/2009 Application received - processing commenced 
26/04/2009 Application fee received 
06/05/2009 Application being processed further


----------



## mackdmello (Apr 16, 2009)

*hi manish*

how come u got the word Application being processed further so fast , cause even i have applied before u but still nothing is moving.


mack













manish1980 said:


> No i have not got any email asking Medical/PCC. Infact I have applied very recently i.e 26th April ..so dont expect things to move so fast
> 
> 26/04/2009 Application received - processing commenced
> 26/04/2009 Application fee received
> 06/05/2009 Application being processed further


----------



## manish1980 (Nov 8, 2008)

mackdmello said:


> how come u got the word Application being processed further so fast , cause even i have applied before u but still nothing is moving.
> 
> 
> mack


I can not answer why my appln moved ! May be DIAC can only answer this :lol:

Fyi..I am CSL 175 online.(under 2231-79 siebel specialization)


----------



## mpgrewal (Feb 22, 2009)

manish1980 said:


> I can not answer why my appln moved ! May be DIAC can only answer this :lol:
> 
> Fyi..I am CSL 175 online.(under 2231-79 siebel specialization)


Siebel, SAP, Axapta all have a lot of demand everywhere in Oz at the moment. Most of the 457 visa issued are for these trades.. may be DIAC wants you asap.. :clap2:


----------



## eva-usa (May 14, 2009)

Hi Mpgrewal,

Is this really true? 

I am SAP professional too. Is it easy to get job over there?


----------

